# apcupsd - Intel Atom does not "Power ON" after power failure

## Joseph_sys

I'm configuring apcupsd UPS with two boxes, first one is stand alone and second one second box is slave. 

```
UPSCABLE ether 

UPSTYPE net 

LOCKFILE /var/lock 

DEVICE server-network-address:3551 

UPSCLASS standalone 

UPSMODE disable 

POLLTIME 10 
```

I've tested the slave boxes 

The few last line I see are: 

 *Quote:*   

> ... 
> 
> Attempting to kill the UPS power! 
> 
> apcupsd shutdown succeeded 
> ...

 

However, when the power comes ON the computer does not turn ON.

I have tested two boxes both with new,

one - Gigabyte - GA-MA790GP-DS4H, it comes ON only when the power is cut off

second - Intel ATOM 330 - this one does not even come back ON even after the power is turn OFF and ON.

both boxes have in BIOS AC power ON after Power failure.

I have Smart UPS APC 700XL

----------

## NotQuiteSane

Have you tried plugging the computer direct to the wall?   this sounds like a hardware problem to me.   perhaps you need to replace the magic smoke?

NQS

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *NotQuiteSane wrote:*   

> Have you tried plugging the computer direct to the wall?   this sounds like a hardware problem to me.   perhaps you need to replace the magic smoke?
> 
> NQS

 

Well, I'm not sure how plugging it directly to to wall is going to help me; I'm testing it with UPS.

Others have noticed it too:

http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread253960.html

----------

## xdarma

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> However, when the power comes ON the computer does not turn ON.

 

Taken from Linux and the APC Back-UPS ES

 *Quote:*   

> Question: I'm running Fedora on a MacMini and can't figure out how to turn on the BIOS option to automatically restart after a power failure. OSX has an option in the System Preferences, but since I'm running Fedora, I'm not sure how to do it.
> 
> Answer: As root, do:
> 
> echo server_mode=1 > /proc/pmu/options
> ...

 

Hope this helps.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   However, when the power comes ON the computer does not turn ON. 
> 
> Taken from Linux and the APC Back-UPS ES
> 
>  *Quote:*   Question: I'm running Fedora on a MacMini and can't figure out how to turn on the BIOS option to automatically restart after a power failure. OSX has an option in the System Preferences, but since I'm running Fedora, I'm not sure how to do it.
> ...

 

Thanks for digging it out.  

I could try it but I don't have a file: /proc/pmu/options

My BIOS has a support for wake-up after power failure but my cheap power supply they put it IN does not support it.

----------

